# CLOMID 2WW 2007 PART 2



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

CLOMID GIRLS 2WW

JULY TESTERS

BLINKY1010 16th  
TRAVEL GIRL 27th  

AUGUST TESTERS

KELLIXXX 14th  

SEPT TESTERS

CRAZY FI 28th 

OCT TESTERS

MAX_8579 15th 
RACHEL~M 20th


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi All,

BFN for me - now onto my last cycle of Clomid.

1st appointment with IVF consultant on 7th August. Just about given up hope that it will happen without IVF and Clomid definately making my endo worse. 7 days of spotting before my period and then 2 days of sheer hell.

All in all, a bit of doom and gloom I'm afraid.


Sorry for such a "me" post, but just needed to get it off my chest!

Karen x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

sorry you got a bfn hun. dont give up tho we all have our day. i know you feel down but when you get on you ivf cycle you will be all geared up to go all the way till you get what you want.
good luck and not to feel to disaponted lots of            from me to you.
take care. 
kelli


----------



## andi1975 (May 30, 2007)

Really upset - was on day 12 of 2ww   and just been to the loo and have a load of cm again! Very confused and not sure what this means. In May I had 2 periods - doc says one was like a practicing one and then had another 2 weeks later which I now suspect is because its the first month I ovulated and my body was regulating itself.

But having 2 lots of ovulation following on from this just doesn't seem right. Really appreciate your thoughts as don't know what to do   please help


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

hi andy some times you will get wartery cm if you are pg thats the cervical plug forming good luck.


----------



## andi1975 (May 30, 2007)

Thank Kellie,

I so hope your right  

I know its naughty but after reading that I couldn't resist so did a test which was bfn but then it is only day 12 so I'm trying not to lose hope. I think I knew it would be as testing too early is never a good thing but I just had to.


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

try not to build your hopes up hun as the fall is very hard. but good luck hun.
on my first bfp i didnt get a poss till 19 days after bms. so it is still posable.


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

andy when you post you dont have to start a new topic just click on reply.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Rosie,

Testing on the 6th July this cycle.

Nix.


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi Rosie,

16th July for me please.

Karen x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Andy - I wish I could shed some light on your ov situation but I dont know anything Im afraid. Just wanted to say Kelli is right dont give up hope. CM is not a sign that its is not working for you and having ov twice a month is someting that I would personally like. Doesnt it double you chances each month??
Good luck and let us know how you get on  
Ba
x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. 

Karen, sorry for your BFN. Hopefully the break from Clomid will do you some good and give your endo a break, and also fingers crossed the Clomid has kick started something for you to get a natural BFP.   for next cycle.

Andi, some ladies get watery CM before AF, but also before a BFP as unfortunately the symptoms for both can be very similar (just to mess with our heads!) It's not possible to ov twice in one cycle but CM can be difficult to read. If you can stretch it a few inches between your fingers then it's fertile so might be worth getting jiggy if so. Don't give up though as I only got a +ive test result 15 dpo. 

Nix and Karen, I've updated you on the list - best of luck.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Andi - found this question and answer which sounds like it would be helpful to you.
http://babymed.com/faq/content.aspx?13891
Ba
x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## andi1975 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks Rosie and Kellie. Ba, that link was helpful and shows theres still hope  

Plan is now that if no af by Friday then I will test again  

Nix and Karen, keeping everything crossed for you. This being my first 2ww I know how hard it can be and its drives you nuts not knowing but we will all get there together.

Hope you all having a good day


----------



## Travel Girl (May 13, 2007)

Hello

Can I join you?  I'm on my 2ww of my 4th cycle of Clomid.  These 2ww's just don't get any easier do they?

Was convinced yesterday I had implantation pains although it was a bit early (5 days after ov).  Today, nothing.  Am sure I'm going mad and it's all in my head.  Reassuring in a weird way that other people feel like this too.

It's the 2nd week that drives me mad more though.  Thankfully DH and I have a few days in St Ives next week so hopefully that will make it easier.

Hope you're all OK and look forward to getting to know you.

TG x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi TG. When is your test date and I'll add you to the list? The 2ww's certainly don't get any easier! And you end up driving yourself mad with symptoms that are just like pg symptoms - and ironically after 7 cycles of pg symptoms on every 2ww when I got BFP I had none! 

It is definitely the 2nd week that's by far the worst. Hopefully the lovely ladies on here will keep you sane. Hope you will enjoy your break in St Ives. 

Good luck.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Travel Girl (May 13, 2007)

Hi Rosie

Really trying hard not to over analyse but easier said than done. Congrats on your BFP - fantastic news.

I will be testing on Sat 30th.

TG x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks TG. I've added you to the list. Best of luck for testing.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## andi1975 (May 30, 2007)

Hi TG, 

I hope your doing well hun. To be honest I found the first week harder in some ways as couldn't stop wondering what might be going on in there   But then I have been really busy the last few days at work so it did kind of take my mind off things a bit.

Weird though as today was originally going to be my test day and assuming my cycle is 28 days this month then af is due tomorrow but no signs of it yet. Gonna wait till friday to test and have got sore boobs and also got really emotional and felt teary at work today after hearing bad news about someone I don't even know well! Of course they are all signs of af as well but somehow it doesn't feel like it did in other months. God this drives you   wondering doesn't it?

I hope everyone else is doing well - sending lots of


----------



## Travel Girl (May 13, 2007)

Hi Andi

Fingers crossed for today if you're going to test.

Well I'm half way through the 2ww.  It's not been so bad this time, maybe I'm now used to it.  Depressing isn't it.  What I thought was implantation pains have now disappeared, so am sure it was all in my mind.  Still feeling nauseous but that's clomid for you!

Off for a few days in St Ives next week.  Really looking forward to spending some lovely time with DH and to do absolutely nothing - joy!

Best of luck to everyone else and hope you're all hanging in there OK.
TG x


----------



## andi1975 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks TG, glad the 2ww isn't too bad for you

I hope you enjoy your few days away with DH. Its really important to have quality time together as its all too easy to get caught up in watching every little thing and focusing on getting pg that you kind of forget so enjoy  

I haven't tested today but plan on doing it first thing tomorrow morning if still no af  

Hope everyone else is doing ok?


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

hi could you add me plz for 14th july. all going well.
thanx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Updated for you Kelli, good luck hun.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

thank you rosie. im all    not stressed at all. think its because i have had a lot on. but it is helping what ever i am doing.
still going  by the day though.lo


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Best way to try and stay   but not easy! You're bound to have   days (or weeks  ).

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

FINGERS CROSSED FOR ALL THE CLOMID CHICKS ON 2WW!


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

sorry to mess you around rosie. but could you change my test date please till the 16th july. my cons have told me to wait till then.
thanks good luck to you all


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Good luck for you on your 2ww Kissy - hope it's 3rd time lucky for you.  

I've updated that for you Kelli.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## blinky1010 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Rosie
Please can you put me down for testing on the 16th, if I can wait that long!!!!!!
CazXXXX


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Caz I've updated you on the list. Good luck hun!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi, its a bfn for me  started next cycle.x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

sorry you got bfn max try and stay     good luck this cycle.xx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanx kelli,

  I am feeling more positive than usual cos i got a/f naturally,hope its a good sign.xx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi rosie,

  When you update list can u put me down for testing on aug 1st please.It may b a little early as that will be cd35 and hosp told me to test on cd42.we will see.xx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

I haven't replied to posts yet but I just want to announce that I think

[fly][/fly]

Thank you so much xxx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thats nice of you fi

                        its really sweet.xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Max. Sorry AF turned up hun. Wishing you lots of luck with your next cycle    . I've updated you on the list.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## dusty 2007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi ladies!

Hope you don't mind me joining you - I'm on my first cycle of clomid and now on 2ww. According to my normal cycle, I am due AF on 13th July but I think I might have ovulated yesterday (day 14) so it won't be til 15th July. Got blood test on Friday to check levels - I based it on normal cycle so hope this doesn't affect the result too much. Could someone remind me what level I should be looking for with my blood results for progesterone? Its been ages since I last had it done as we took a 6 month break from trying before going on clomid. Thanks!

Good luck to all of you, lets see some BFP's this month!!!

Mel xxxxxx


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi All,

Back on the 2WW treadmill again - last month on Clomid so fingers crossed!

Love to all!

Karen x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Mel. Welcome. I'll add you to the list for testing. Good luck. 

Here's some info from Minxy on test levels:


Minxy said:


> Most clinics will look for a level of 30 nmol/l (some say over 40 nmol/l) to indicate ovulation happened.


Karen, good luck - hope this last one is the one for you. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

Im the same as Karen on last 2 week wait with   pills. I will be referred to a specialist if   this cycle.

Lots of     and     to all.

Fran X


----------



## Travel Girl (May 13, 2007)

Hi all

Well it's another BFN for me this month.  

I have my HSG next week, had been told to wait for about 3 months but I've got in on the first attempt.  Not sure whether this is good or not.  But I am scared about it so will be glad when it's all over.

Annoyed though as I have taken my Clomid as normal.  Then my nurse rang yesterday (day 3 of clomid) to say that I needed be on it this month if I've having my HSG.  Said it would be fine but I wish now that I wasn't on clomid this month.  

Rosie, can you please update my next test date to be 27 July.

TG xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Olive, if you wan to tell me your test date I'll add you to the list. Best of luck for your last cycle!  

Travel Girl, I've updated you on the list. I've not had HSG so can't offer any info I'm afraid, although I would have thought they would have advised you not to ttc if your having it next week?   Anyway,good luck.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Rosie P said:


> Travel Girl, I've updated you on the list. I've not had HSG so can't offer any info I'm afraid, although I would have thought they would have advised you not to ttc if your having it next week?  Anyway,good luck.
> 
> Rosie. xxx


Travel Girl - I didn't even notice that when I pm'd you earlier. I was told not to TTC for the whole month prior to HSG!! Would double check with the hospital hun !!!

Nix.


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I was told the same, not to TTC, but they did a pg test before I had it any way to make sure

xx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

good look everyone?

i am new on this site and i know this may sound i silly question to ask but what exactly is 2WW?


----------



## Travel Girl (May 13, 2007)

Oh God!  Nobody's told me not to ttc.  Well, I won't be now!

Odd though, as I'm booked in for my mid cycle scan next Thurs (day 14) so will I be able to try after my HSG on day 11? Think it's going to be safer not to won't it.

Going to have to phone clinic and see what they say.

Thanks girls.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

travelgirl,

I was actually told not to have sex from day of last period until I had HSG.  I wasn't given this info first of all and when I turned up to have it done they got me in the room and started asking me questions, when they asked the date I last had sex and I told them they refused to do it and I was sent home !!!!!  I was gutted cos I'd psyched myself up to have it done, but cos the cons hadn't bothered explaining things had another 6+ month wait for the next appointment !!!!!!

best to check !!

Nix.


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

linlou

It is the wait to find out if your pregnant between when you think you've ovulated and the expected test date, it is the hardest time of the cycle for women as you prob already know, so there is this thread and the 2ww diaries to write in if you so wish to track your feelings and symptoms or just to let off steam xx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

oh thanks for clearing that up for me.  i guess thats where i am right now!!  fingers crossed x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi Rosie

My test date for this cycle is 8th July. I can't decide whether to be positive or brace myself, keep swaying between the both!!

    to all

Olive 22X


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Yet another month of not making it to test day, so negative for me Rosie  

Nix.


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi Nix, 

So sorry for you, I thought you had done it this month    .

So you starting again tomorrow??

Love

Sharry xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Sharry,

Feeling really rough today

Yeah, CD2 tomorrow so back on the pills I guess.

How's you - really hope you get a BFP this month  

Nix.


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi Nix,

I am okay, dont really feel that positive for this month just marking time until the witch appears  

Sharry xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Not fun this is it !!!??


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Nix -


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

nix   so sorry.xxxxxxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Nix, sorry AF turned up   I can sympathise as I never made it to test day in 7 cycles. Sending you lots of   for next cycle and hope next time you DO make it to test day. 

Olive, I have updated you on the list for 8th. Good luck.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Mid-cycle bleeding again this period.... woke up to spotting yesterday morning. Stopped as soon as it started.

Doing my head in!


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Viking girl - what cycle day are you? You can get implantation bleeding post ov. Think its usually around 8-10dpo but the range is anything from 6 - 12dpo.


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi,

I am day 22 of 32/33. I have a long luteal phase and ov like clockwork on day 14/15.... so that makes me 7/8 dpo.

I have endo and the clomid has made it worse, so I don't get my hopes up over anything these days! I'll only get excited on the day I get a positive test!  

Karen x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Im not too good with knowledge of endo, PCOS girl myself, so guess it could be the endo. But you are bang on for implantation also. Fingers crossed


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks Davis - will just wait and hope! Have had my hopes raised and dashed too many times so will wait and see!!

Good luck and fingers crossed for you also!!

Karen x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Just remember that you have to come on FF and tell us all!


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all 

well 5 days late the   arrived   The pain is awful this month I've never experienced this before and bleeding so much! (tmi )That was my last clomid, I have drs today so who knows what will happen next. 

  to you all

FranX


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

good with what ever you deside to do with ttc hunni  
 sorry the   got.
try and stay   


take care kel


----------



## dusty 2007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi everyone!

After posting a few days ago saying that AF was imminent, still no sign but do have strange cramps, bloating and aching hips - v strange! Still getting creamy CM, peing loads, knackered and headachy - trying not to get hopes up but will test tomorrow. Howvever, progesterone day 21 test result has helped with PMA - it was 98!!!

Anyway, good luck to all you other testers out there - lets hope the elusive BFP happens for at least one of us!!

Mel xxx


----------



## dusty 2007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi everyone again!

Just to update you - I did HPT this am and BFN. Gutted! I am only 1 day later than normal though but I do still have all symptoms as mentioned b4!

Mel xxx


----------



## hopeful00 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi ladies, 

ok any advice.... I had my 4th cycle (100mg) Clomid scans on Mon and another on Wed, looked like nothing was happening. (This also happened on my 2nd cycle at 50mg). So I was all geared up not to be ovulating this month and was quite down... but then yesterday and the day before Im getting fertile CM.... which is weird cos even when I did ovulate on Clomid 1st and 3rd cycle... I had NO CM and was very dry. This stuff is definitely stretchy. DH and I got jiggy last night just incase. Ive been drinking grapefruit juice...? 
Also... does anyone get thrush regularly? Im putting it down to hormone imbalance - I am PCOS.


----------



## blinky1010 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Rosie
Put me down for    . I might start believing it then.
Tested sat 14th july and needed to test again this morning as I couldn't believe it.
Good luck to everyone at FF you have been so supportive. 
I will still be about if anyone needs me
Cazxx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Congratulations Blinky


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

darl you take care.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

[fly]  [/fly]

Blinky just wanted to say congrats    for your pg

xx


----------



## *claire* (May 7, 2006)

Hi everyone  ,

After just finishing 1st cycle of clomid (50 mg) I just got a   this morning....still can't believe it...have to keep on looking at the 2 tests I have done today!  I did an internet cheapie then went to shops and bought clearblue which came up as a positive also.  Got digital ones to do later in the wk also.

I'm so happy but at the same time scared as I've had a miscarriage before after getting pregnant naturally.  

I suffered on the clomid (50mg) with side effects like bloating, depression, headaches, mood swings, hunger but they were all so worth it.  

Can anyone tell me when I will get a scan as I'm only 4 wks so it is very early days but will I have to make an appointment well in advance as I'd like one around the 7 wk mark.

I've thought I might be pregnant the last few days as I've been coming in from work and falling asleep on the sofa (not like me) and my bbs are so sore and look like a london tube map!!  

Thanks and good luck to everyone..

Claire     
x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

claire well done hope you have a happy healthy 9 months. 

ring your cons 2mrw and tell them you got a   and they should arange scan for you.

orr well done.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

So great to hear of the 2 BFP's - CONGRATS girls !!!!

Nix.


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Olive and Dusty, so sorry for your BFNs this month.   Don't give up hope Olive as there have been a few ladies on here who have gone on to have natural BFPS after coming off Clomid. Dusty, good luck for next cycle. 

Blinky and Claire,   on your BFPs. Wishing you healthy and happy pregnancies. I've updated you on the Clomid Bubbs/ BFP thread. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Travel Girl (May 13, 2007)

Congrats Blinky and Claire.  Fab news about your BFPs.  Hope you both have healthy pregnancies.

Love hearing about successes.  Does make you believe that it can all come good.

Let's hope for some more this month.

Olive and Dusty - really sorry to hear of your BFNs.  Don't give up, there's a long old way to go yet.  We've all got to stay strong and it will happen.

TG x


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh nooo, the 2WW is here!!! Testing on 3rd August after first cycle of clomid. Already feels like weeks and it's only been one day! 

Good luck to all


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Sarah, I've updated you on the list. Good luck hun.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## fallen angel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi all, sarah just wanted to let you know I am due to test on same day as you, here's hoping we both have good news eh, take care hun, love C


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Angel,  am sure it must be 2 weeks already, never known time to go so slowly.... lots of    for us both, take care, Sarah


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations ladies ..great news ..hope you both have a happy and healthy pregnancy x
Cat x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Rosie - doubt if I'll make it that far (as usual !) but testing day should be 9 August for me please!

Nix.


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

rosie could you add me for the 14th please. thats if i make it   


Good luck to all on there 2ww
  

kel

xx xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Updated girls. Wishing you both lots of luck.    

Rosie. xxx


----------



## fallen angel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well I do believe my body is falling apart lol. I am due to test on friday and I am feeling soooo weird. My breasts feel like melons, they are incredibly painful, I keep retching, not actually vomiting but just retching, yesterday I had a bath and had to get out halfway through because I had a hot flush and felt dizzy and faint so had to come out to cool down, I have a swollen gland, I have sore gums, woke up this morning with a headache and the most bizarre of all is the area around my pubic bone (uterus) is swollen so that it appears to be sloping upwards. the last time I had all of these symptoms together was when I was expecting my ds, but I also know that these are also associated with the clomid, and also af, so will just have to wait until friday, but my goodness do I feel peculiar lol. I wouldnt mind so much but up until a few days ago I had no symptoms whatsoever, now it seems I have got the lot.
Well sorry for the rant there but just had to put it all down because I feel like my body has been taken over by someone else. Would be good to hear if any other of you ladies on 2ww are experiencing similar? Take care all, Caroline x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Caroline ..Ooh that sounds very hopeful then hun  Fingers crossed for you.     

Cat x


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Caroline,

My only symptoms are sore and swollen boobs and twinges in my womb area. Swinging between thinking these are symptoms of AF, side effects of Clomid or BFP. Am also very emotional but thats probably the turmoil my mind is in .. poor DH can't keep up!!
Sound positive for you though especially if these symptoms are different to your usual AF. Keeping my fingers crossed for you, lots of       to you and everyone else in the 2WW. Will everyone be able to wait until end of 2WW to test?? I was told to test 2 weeks from Friday 20th July .. hjave already convinced myself this means I can test on Thursday if AF doesn't come before then.

Good luck everyone

Love Sarah XXX


----------



## fallen angel (Dec 6, 2006)

I have already been naughty, I tested 7dpo and got bfn, not surprising really cos it was far too early, I have been slapped by the  and have stayed away since. I am due to receive some more pee sticks courtesy of ebay tomorrow so will have to try really hard to resist the temptation until friday, doubt if I will get that far but I will try my best. 
*SARAH* my advice to you would be to test on thursday, but if you get bfn try again on friday cos as proven on here it can all change in as little as 24 hours.Sending you lots of      hun. 
Take care all, back again soon no doubt, ta ta x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Oooh I am going to send the pee stick police around to all you naughty lot !!

[fly]       [/fly]

Cat x

P.S Imagine that to the Benny Hill tune ..(for anyone old enough !)


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Angel, 

Gave in to temptation today and tested, got BFN but it's probably too early. Have AF pains so not really sure whats happening. Will now try and wait till Thursday to test. What tests have you used? I used early response but wonder if others might be better??

Good Luck waiting till Friday

 to you

Sarah

 to everyone else on the 2WW


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sarah have blown you some lucky bubbles ..hope you get a bfp very soon x I think clearblue digital are best ..as they leave you in no doubt and have good reliability.
Cat x


----------



## fallen angel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi again, I have only used cheap tests, I begrudge paying £8-10 on pg tests that always say   so I buy ones off ebay, you can get 10 for as little as a quid. They are only the little dipstick things but for a quid im not complaining. Don't be disheartened by the bfn hun cos theres still time. I too have been having a/f pains since saturday so have been on knicker watch all the time, no sign yet though so who knows? I went into the voting room and was quite surprised to see that 81 % of women who got bfp experienced a/f pains right up to getting bfp, so I'm staying hopeful. Heres lots of     for both of us hun, take care x


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh no, the   is here. So back on the tablets tomorrow for another go. That makes my cycle only 25 days this month and follicle tracking only confirmed ovulation 11 days ago. Lots of luck and     to everyone still on 2WW - would be great to hear a success story.

Take care Sarah


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sorry the   caught up with you Sarah .. better luck this cycle hun          
Cat x


----------



## fallen angel (Dec 6, 2006)

Awww sarah so sorry hun, lots of     for next month hun, I will keep you updated with my progress, take care love Caroline


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks Caroline and Cat,

Just been for a scan and still have a cyst on my ovary so can't take Clomid this month. Hope to be back on it for the next cycle after this one.

Lots of luck to you both

Sarah XXXX


----------



## Travel Girl (May 13, 2007)

Sarah - really sorry to hear of your BFN.  How come you've just had a scan - were you having problems from the cyst?  How can that be treated?  Fingers crossed you can be back on Clomid next month.

Fallen Angel - good luck for tomorrow.  I've been using the ebay ones too - makes sense doesn't it.  Don't test early though.  I tested last Thursday, BFN, then Friday it was a BFP so no early testing girls!

Hope everyone else is OK and hanging on in there.

TG x


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi TG

Congratulations on your  . Bet you can't stop  . The nurse saw 2 cysts during follicle tracking so she wanted me to go back when AF started to see if they'd gone. One has but one is still there. Apparantly if I take Clomid and have a cyst the cyst will grow.

love
Sarah XXX


----------



## fallen angel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi ladies,
*Sarah* that is such a shame hun, i hope that it soon goes away and you can back to ttc soon. I havent been having follicle tracking, just cd 21 blood test. I ovulate naturally though, I have unexplained fertility so have been prescribed clomid to try and boost my fertility (hopefully).

*Travelgirl*Congrats on your bfp hun, I love hearing about us ladies on here having our dreams come true, it makes me so hopeful. Even more so as you got bfn the day before bfp, gives me lots of hope and discouraghes me from testing early.

Well up to now still no sign of a/f though I've been feeling like its coming for days now. Usually I only get a/f pains the day I come on or occasionally mild ones the day before as well, but this month has thrown me. I dont know if its a good thing or a bad thing to be having pains this long. Well it's test day on the 3rd so will just have to wait til then if a/f doesnt turn up before then.
Well thats my only update for the moment, be back soon , take care all, ta ta x


----------



## fallen angel (Dec 6, 2006)

Its me...again....just to let you know it was bfn for me this morning but I will test again tomorrow just in case, unless a/f arrives that is. Take care all, hope evryone in  2 ww is doing okay x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. 

Sarah. Sorry it was a BFN for you this cycle, best of luck for next cycle.  

Fallen Angel, it's not over until AF shows - you may have ov'd later than you think and also late implantation can happen, so sending you lots of   that you just tested a bit too early.

Good luck to everyone else still waiting to test.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi ,

    bfn for me.x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Max. Sorry for your BFN hun. Wishing you lots of luck for next cycle and let's hope the metformin does the trick.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Travel Girl (May 13, 2007)

Oh Max, I'm so sorry hun  

Really good luck for this month, will keep everything crossed for you

Take care.
x


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Max sorry to hear about your BFN, good luck for your next cycle.

Caroline - it's not over till AF arrives, good luck for tomorrow, take care and try to relax

Love Sarah XXXX


----------



## fallen angel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi ladies, well it was bfn for me too this month, a/f arrived this morning bang on time, so thats it for this month but Im still hopeful, Ive got six months of clomid so still got plenty of time. MAX sorry it was bfn for you too hun, lots of    for next time. Hope everyone is okay, love caroline


----------



## Travel Girl (May 13, 2007)

Caroline, so sorry to hear of your BFN.  The first month is the worst by far.  Fingers crossed for next month   

TG x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Caroline, so sorry the   came along on her evil broomstick. Wishing you lots of luck for next time, and like you said you have plenty of goes left. Keep   hun.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thankyou for your kind words ladies 

  Caroline sorry about your bfn hun


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Good luck to anyone on their 2ww


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Caroline, sorry it was a BFN for you too. Maybe next month we will all get BFP - hope so although as we are TTC naturally for a month its unlikely for me.  Take care

Sarah


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sarah ..it may not be hun as I had a strange cycle where my period was virtually non existent so I didn't take it as a period and when I went for a scan to see what was going on I had ovulated naturally ! and was already in my next cycle.. so nothing is impossible hun x 
Cat x


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi girls I just want to give a big hug to Max and Caroline  I'm sorry it didn,t work this month and good luck for your new cycles  

Cat Hope it is all going well for you

Hey FiFi What you up to?

I'm sorry but I've only read this page I hope you are all keeping well and get BFP's very soon

Sukie


----------



## fallen angel (Dec 6, 2006)

thankyou to you all for your kind words. It is really kind of you, thankyou. I am not all that disappointed in getting bfn to be honest, as i came across something interesting about clomid on the ivillage website, which said that for women who ovulate naturally (ie me) the statistics show that it can take up to 3 months on clomid to achieve bfp, so that has really raised my hopes. It also stated that in women who dont ovulate naturally the clomid varies entirely. Hope that may have helped a few others as well. Heres lots of     for us all x


----------



## Travel Girl (May 13, 2007)

Hi all

Just following on from Fallen Angel's post.  For those who are on clomid to boost ovulation, don't lose hope if it doesn't happen in 3 months.  I've just got my BFP and it was my 5th so please don't get too stressed if it doesn't happen on the 3rd.

Good luck everyone.  Really hope to see lots of BFPs in the coming weeks.

TG xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hi all, hope you dont mind me joining in here but i have been reading your posts and relating to things people have said. im on my first cycle of clomid and am still a bit unsure about dates and things to be honest. im now on day 11 of my cycle and am feeling sicky and hot and just bloated! its horrible. still, fingers crossed though whilst i wait to see if its worked for me. 

sending lots of love to everyone xxx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi rosie,


  I will be testing on 6th sept,ages away i know!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Jo. Are you being tracked or anything? If you have an idea when you ov, then usually we set our test date at least 14 days after that. If you want a test date adding just let me know on here. Good luck!  

Max, seems ages away but time flies and we're already on 6th August!   Good luck!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hey Rosie, cheers for all the info and stuff, you've been a real help!

im not being tracked, i was just told to take the clomid from days 2-6 of my cycle and then have a blood test on day 21. by my calculations i should be testing on the 23rd august? is that right?  sorry if i seem a bit thick but they gave me so much info at the hospital that it went in one ear and out the other!!!    

max, good luck hun! will keep my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Jo. I wasn't tracked either, but did use OPKs (ov predictor kits) and charted BBTs and other ov signs. You might want to check on your cervical fluid as when it gets clear and stretchy that's a pretty good indication of ov. The blood test they do on CD21 assumes you ov on CD14, so if you don't ov until later the results could be unreliable. I also found I got pretty strong pains around ov, so that can be another indication. So I'd say if you get a couple of indicators like that it should give you an indication of when ov is occurring and then count at least 14 days after that for your test date. TO be honest I ov'd anywhere from CD14 to CD25 on Clomid and it does become easier to 'read' your ov signs as you go on.

Good luck and don't worry, you'll pick loads of tips up from this site.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanx for that rosie. 

  Hi jo,thanx and good luck to you too hun.

                                                                xxxxx

ps how are you getting on rosie is everything going well with little bean?x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Max. Yes seems to be ok thanks. Saw the midwife today and she's happy with everything. Trying to rest so my SPD doesn't keep bothering me as much but it's not easy as I feel so useless!  

How are you doing hun?

Rosie. xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hey rosie, i think ive worked out that i need to test 24th august if you wanted to add me to the list chickadee

fingers crossed for everyone          

xxx


----------



## fallen angel (Dec 6, 2006)

30th August for me Rosie, pleaseee hun, thankyou x


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi rosie,

  Glad everythings going well hun,i know its hard to rest when you want to be up and about.

    Im doing ok thanx,not having much trouble with the met but im only on 50mg and got to work up2 150mg.Does it get worse the more you take.xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi.

Fallen Angel, all updated for you. Lots of luck for this cycle.  

Max, not sure if upping the dose makes the s/e worse as I started on 1700mg and am sill on that dose now. I found the met  got me really bad for the first 2 months but then settled down ans continued to improve. For example I used to have to miss my evening dose if I wanted to drink, then I managed to drink as long as I had my met a minimum at least 4 hours before, and eventually could drink, then have something to eat (say a crumpet or piece of toast) and then take a met as long as it was at least an hour after my last drink. The main thing is always take it after having a decent amount of food and this will help.

Good luck and keep me posted on how you get on when upping your dose. I expect building up gradually will help.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi rosie,

      Cons said take 1 a day for 2wks then 2 a day for 2 wks then 3 a day.Im on a low dose compared to you then,it makes me wonder if it will do anything.

Will keep you updated hun,thanx.xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Max. That sounds like a sensible plan. Are they not 500mg tablets each? 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi rosie,

  Yes they are 500mg,i was getting mixed up thinking they were 50mg   silly me.xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Max.   I once told the hospital I was on 50g of Clomid - can you imagine the side effects of that?  

So your dose isn't much lower than what I'm on, so should help with everything. Good luck and shout my way if you're having any problems with it or just want a rant about Met .

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Max ..def recommend stocking up on bananas and just work the dose up gradually.. and make sure you take them with a proper meal.. it was salad that used to go through me ..I could easily identify it it went through that quick how gross is that..but you do tend to get in a bit of a routine, I read an article in the paper about people that have Crohns disease that can get a card that they can show in shops that wouldn't normally let you use their staff loos and it enables you to if you get cut short, so I don't know if you could get something like that for using met..but it would be good .. I have only had one occasion that I really got stuck and that was horrible..but generally you are reasonably near a loo .. so eat bananas like you are a monkey and if you are venturing too far away from loos then try and stick with food that doesn't irritate too much x 

Good luck hun x
Cat


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

BFN for me.

Taking a month out.

Nix.


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

thinking of you nix xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi have any of you used cough syrup to help with mucus problems with clomid? if so did it help


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi I haven't personally but lots of ladies have, and swear by it . good luck on your journey

this site may help http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41641.0


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Nix, so sorry about your BFN. Hope you enjoy a relaxing month off and I reckon your holiday will do you the world of good and you'll be ready and rearing to go for your next cycle. 

Zoie, I tried the cough syrup and personally don't feel it helped me, but taking evening primrose oil up to ov did help the CM. Good luck. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi cat,

    Thanx for that info.xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Max how are you doing this cycle hun? you seem very positive recently which is great ...fingers crossed for you hun x
Cat


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ahhhh hun ...pets are like family and any decision like this would be incrdibly hard ..what you have to remmber is that you are thinking of your pets interests... don't feel guilty about things you cannot change, you thought you were doing what was in Ebony's best interest...can a family member not take on the dog ? I hope everything sorts itself out hun... here was me blubbing on your shoulder and all the time you needed my shoulder to cry on bless you x


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Sorry Cat you can tell it was late, I posted that message on wrong site, Oh I'm embarrassed  

And don't be silly ,I'd have been there for you no matter what, also it took my mind off my issues, xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

just an update, i keep having twinges in my tummy and watery cm   worrying now as not sure whats going on. feel hot and sick aswell    i hate waiting!


----------



## daylily (Aug 16, 2007)

Argg, just lost a long post so here is my shortened version

I am a surrogate for the 1st time for a famly friend. I am on 50mg for irrwgular periods and have been using clearblue old style tests which gave us a pos yesterday (although not stronger than the test line it was as good as. We also had 2 digital left which gave us a smile this am and a O at 5pm. We did hone insems for the last 4 days, finishing at 5.30 today (all in the early evening)

Does our timing sound good?

Looking forward to getting to know everyone and hopefully offering support

Thanks
Lily H-S


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

hi daylilly wow what a wonderfull thing you are doing. you sound like a really strong woman and a very good friend.


good luck on your 2ww Hun lots of     and welcome to the board


kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sounds good to me hun... wow you must be an amazing person to be a surrogate ..so proud of you   hope it happens this cycle   
Cat x


----------



## sunshine100 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hiya everyone
I am day 19 of 2nd cycle of clomid, so I guess I am a few days into the 2ww........ just thought I would join in here as feeling a bit isolated at the moment. I SOOOO want this to work...

How is everyone else getting on..

love sunshine
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

HI Sunshine ..good luck hun hope you get a bfp this cycle.. I have been having lots of twinges ..and the odd dizzy moment .. but I still have two weeks to wait because I have such long cycles ! zzzzzzzz  

How are you feeling ? don't feel isolated..come join the girls on the Clomid chat post .. you will be more than welcome..you will pick up lots of tips and get lots of support from people x
Cat


----------



## mudgie (Feb 18, 2007)

Hope you dont mind me joining in too! First month of clomid for this year for me, really felt the hot sweatsa this time! I take the injection thing tonight at midnight and am sooo excited!! Very different to a year ago when I drove an hour to a friends to do my injection as neither myself or partner could do it!!!

Discovered emla cream during ivf and voila!!
Having the IUI on Monday, so cant wait!!

Thought I would post and say hello!!

Mudgie
xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Good Luck Mudgie ...great name by the way ..don't know why but it reminds me of choc fudge cake    

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ohhh cat, i like the name mudgie, although its making me want a choc fudge cake too for some reason  

god i keep going dizzy in th evenings   its horrid   also keep going freezing cold for some reason.

another early night for me i think   booooooring

hows everyone doing? hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

HI Jo ..Funny you should say that I have been having dizzy spells today too.. perhaps there is something in the water!

...and I am always cold ..well apart from when I am having hot flushes ha ha 
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

cat, do you wanna share this horrid shoulder pain i have aswell?   it keeps waking me up   im a nervous knicker checking wreck today! arrrrrggghhhhhhh


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

You know what ..you are alright !

When are you going to test hun? I can't wait til you do I am getting nervous for you !! 

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

bfn for me, was brave and tested but it wasnt meant to be


----------



## wishingangel22 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi jo I have followed you from 2ww board  
I am currently on CD40, tested yesterday and bfn.
Before Clomid my cycles were more or less always 35 days, and on Clomid they were 26 days, then 31 days, then 28 days. This is my first cycle off clomid. Should I expect a very long cycle? Or might I be preg?
I have never ever gotten to CD40 before, and when I was on Clomid it reduced my cycles, which is why I am rather confused.
I also always always get sore bb's at least 1 week before af shows up, and so far I haven't had the slightest niggle with them never mind full blowm pain like normal.

Last week I had lots of ewcm, and constantly felt wet (sorry tmi). I had constipation and wind which I still have a bit off. And also had dizzy spells on and off, but that seems to have gone now.
Today I have a sore throat, but I doubt thats a preg sign lol  

Really want this to be my month as I want to believe my pychic readings (2 told me I wouldn't get preg until Sept, and 1 said May would be my due date, month to concieve or month finding out) >> which would all fit in if it were true for me to not get a bfp showing until Sept or if the drs weren't to confirm it until then.. and I would be due early May.
Do you think I am reading into it a little too much?

Good luck to you all!!! xxxxx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi fallen angel,

    Did you test hun?


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hey wishing angel, sorry for not replying sooner... have been rather tiddled the last few days after getting af   

have you tested yet? 

jo x xx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Rosie, hope your feeling better... could you put me down for testing on 28th Sept please


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Fi. I've added you to the list. Good luck for this cycle!    

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh can I go down for the 7th of Oct Rosie please ..argh that sounds awful doesn't it OCT where is the year going . but closer to Christmas which I love so thats ok ..

Cat x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Cat. I've updated you on the list. Let's hope all those named now on the list will turn magincally to BFP like the first names on there.  

Cat, are you one of those people who has all the illuminated Christmas things all over the outside of their house and garden?   I bet you are.

Good luck Cat.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Rosie ..I wasn't but could be this year    ..actually no I would just have some little icicle lights hanging down and maybe something nice in the window on a timer for when I get home from work.. try and keep it classy like   I can imagine my neighbours being really tacky to be honest .. my parents house/garden looks gorgeous as they have all silver lights apart from their big tree which has big coloured ones..and they have a baby deer in silver and icicles and just lots of pretty silver lights I love it !! their neighbours do everything ..have the santa climbing up the house etc etc. Its great seeing the kids faces light up when they see it ..its magical. 

Thanks for the good luck hunny x
Cat


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ohhh my grandad does all that every year, he goes mad with it all! people always drive past slowly to look which i think is nice. 

whens my test date? someone work it out for me?


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

I love those little ones people put around the guttering/ roof of their houses - they look so lovely, but must be a pain to put up and take down every year. I'm a bit dull I'm afraid. I always have a real tree and a Christmas wreath on the door but that's about it. It takes me all my time to perfect decorating the tree!  

Jo, when do you ov (if you know) and I'll try and work it out? Otherwise, mine used to vary so I'd wait until +ive OPK and other ov signs and rise in BBT and count from there.

Good luck girls and have a lovely weekend. I've been baking banana cakes   so am going to take some over to my mum and gran. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Mmmm banana cakes yummy!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

rosie i was just being lazy this morning hun (so unlike me hey   lol) and im not sure when im going to ovulate as im not taking the crazy pills this month. will try and work it out if i do ovulate and then let you know hun

yukkkkkk bananas


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi rosie,

        It was a bfn for me hun,i 4got 2 update you sorry.x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

BFP Max !!  That's great news !  Congrats !!!!


----------



## doris ethel (Sep 13, 2007)

can i join you please? 
I'm not sure where i am in my cycle! this is my first clomid month which i was put on to boost my chances as i was already ovulating. however, it's also the first time ever that a OPT hasn't shown a line (there was one but it was very faint and on mine they need to be darker than the control line). today is day 22 so i'm assuming that i'm on my 2ww, but still having bmi just in case (how dull  ).
from previous boards you may have read that I had three large follicles and was told to use contraception - we didn't, so i'm hoping for three  . if carrying multiples (I can dream) will a pregnancy test show up sooner due to increased levels of HCG? Any multiple mummy's who know?


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Good luck doris ethel lots of        



kel


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes good luck DE, hope you get lots of support on here


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry,

        I meant to put bfn,i didnt realise i had put bfp untill kelli kindly pm"d me.Just shows ive got bfp on the brain.i feel silly now.


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Max, sorry you got BFN. Good luck for next cycle.    

Rosie. xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

good luck DE    

sorry for the bfn max  

rosie, im testing 3rd oct... if i make it that far


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Jo, I've updated you on the list. Good luck hun.     

Rosie. xxx


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Rosie - I'm testing on 1st - thanks very much.  

MC
xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

MC, have updated you on the list too. Good luck hun.    

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Good luck you ladies testing, Max Im a bit confused, BFN? your ticker says your on day 17?


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

thank you Rosie.  you do a fantastic job!


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hiya fi,

    I was just updating from last cycle as i 4got to do it.x


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi rosie,

  I will be testing on 15th oct.x


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh MAX, WILL YOU BE AWAY FOR TESTING THEN?


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hiya fi,

    Yes i dont get back untill 16th so wil prob leave it till then.xx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

OMG you got stronger will power than me then, well good luck hun, and hope the relaxing 2ww is good for your prospects xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Ah, thanks Margocat.  

Max, I've updated you on the list, good luck hun.    

Fi, can I not tempt you on to the list?  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Rosie, I didnt make it to test day sadly, BFN for me


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Jo, I'm so sorry AF came and even worse when you don't even get to test day.   Pamper yourself the next few days and onwards and upwards for then next cycle. Good luck hun.  

Rosie.xxx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Rosie can you please add me hun, due to test on the 20th october.

thanks 
xxxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Rosie I should be on it hun, 28th Sept, but thanks anyhow xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Rachel, I have added you. Good luck hun.  

Fi, you're on all on your lonesome for September 28th. Good luck hun.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## doris ethel (Sep 13, 2007)

If I wait until day 28 my test day is 1st October. In reality my test dayS are every day until then...and beyond if AF is late.
although no line on the OPT my level/score of whatever was over 100 ( I think she said it had to be over 30 to show ovulation). Prior to clomid it was 39. Shows that OPT's are complete waste of money...I was convinced I hadn't ovulated. All that wasted sex - we could have stopped much earlier. is it just me or is sex by filofax REALLY dull?
Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Doris Ethel - ttc sex on demand is VERY dull hun.


----------



## doris ethel (Sep 13, 2007)

Being honest is very liberating!!


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Sex by filofax ouside is very liberating too lol


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

What is sex by filofax ..I am confused lol 

Cat x


----------



## doris ethel (Sep 13, 2007)

Cat - looking in your filofax for the right days for bms!!

Crazy Fi - outside? in this bl**dy weather? it's hard enough trying to turn him on in the warm!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Lol this weather is enough to make it drop off never to be seen again lol 

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes but very liberating and exciting, wont need to stimulate the (.) (.) either lol


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

hello girls.  well I tested on Friday morning as was off on work conference and wanted a heads up.  was a BFN for me then and although it was early, I think it was right - am full of spots and fully expect AF to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

margocat  
xxx


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

thank you Cleg.  Had a bit of a cry this evening on DH's shoulder, for the first time in a while, and feel a bit better.  Just feel like we're moving into a new phase, more serious by the month!  private appointment on Thurs so fingers crossed that goes well.  hope you're okay?


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i know what you mean by it getting more serious by the month, i have finished my 6 months of clomid + on last clomid 2ww now, after this its IVF for me, all very fast + scary

have a good cuddle into DH tonight hunny you deserve lotsa hugs  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Margocat, tested Fri too and also waiting for a/f  

And big hugs to you Cleg  

Please dont leave us, your forever clomid chicks now mind xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Ditto to what fi said girls, we wont let you leave us! But wishing you lots of luck for whichever way this journey takes you next


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes you are never never ever allowed to leave us ..cos we would be sad   we might lend you to other threads but you will always have a home here  

Cat x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i aint going anywhere me lovely's  

xxx


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

me neither!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Margocat and Cleg, sorry AF got you, better luck next cycle.    

Cleg, don't lose hope as there are a few ladies who have got their BFP once off Clomid.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hiya,

      Bfn for me 

                Now got to stop the clomid and lose weight.Ive got plenty spare if i want to start again though when ive lost a bit of weight.Cons werent even interested.xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sorry you got a BFN hun x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Max, sorry it was a BFN.  

I'd try asking them to start it again when you've say lost a stone. That was all it took for me to lose then I got my BFP, even though I had about 4-5 stone to lose in total. I'm sure just that stone helped. Worth asking them hun. Good luck.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

BFN for me this month, no af either so back on dydro now to bring on af... again...


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

​
Rachel
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX​


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

hi ladies,

ages ago the someone stole all your credits, Rosie couldnt' remember all your names,
sooooooo I saved up to give you some back  
am just doing this list and sending you all 250 credits, bank them quick
if I miss you out, pm me, I've gone back to page one ! 
Rosie let me know if I missed anyone please

*List so far*
Mrs Chaos
Rosie 
cleg 
Sharry
Dusty 2007
maj79
TanyaK
Sarah 9475
fallen angel
Travel girl
Davies
Kellixxx
zoie
wishingangel22
Sunshine100
mudgie
Vicking Gilr
Nix 76
Jo_robinson
margocat
linlou17
andi1975
carzy fi
*claire*
wouldloveababycat
hopeful00
max8570
olive22
Rachel M
Kissybear
MrsRedcap
bliky1010
doris ethel

lots of  and  to you all
love MC xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

awww thanks mc.... but what do i do with them?   ive never used them before!


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

You're very welcome, put them in your bank, so they don't get stolen  
some people are mean, and stole all the clomid girls credits a few months back  

you can do lots of things with them, 
you can buy a hug or bunch of flowers for 5 credits and send them to a friend, just because 
or for a birthday, good news, cheering up

You can buy an animal, don't buy a lion, they eat toooooo much   

At the top of the page, there's a little tab, called fun shop, click on that
and it will give you a box on the left, where you can

"buy stuff"
or do lots of other things 

have fun and enjoy, if you need more help, just shout

love and  to you all 
MC xx


I have to say, that I saw you had lots of sad news on here,    
then when I went back to page one, and saw success stories, it made me  
so sending you all lots of rainbows


----------

